
How do you test chatbot? - katsgeorgii
Hey all. Few month ago we wrote chatbot for facebook and telegram and our QA engineer just did manual testing. In few weeks we will start expanding platforms and I think it will be much trickier to test it on 3-4 platforms.<p>We&#x27;ve started research how can we speed up our testing process. If you are interested in result please subscribe to our newsletter: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;chatic.io.
======
Phithagoras
This looks like something HN would be interested in. Perhaps instead of
soliciting subscriptions to your newsletter, you could write submit a Show HN
or a blog post when the research has concluded.

~~~
katsgeorgii
You're right sure we will share results. I try to get subscribers just for
future communication, coz I have a lot of questions, but not sure if there is
a right place

